# Jamaica Photography



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I recently had a holiday in Jamaica with my girlfriend for a week last week which presented me with plenty of great photo opps. These are what I feel came out best. Bare in mine while viewing these that I had no tripod, and I was shooting out the window of a bus or from the back of a Land Cruiser for 99% of the images! :lol: I think they came out really well though, I'm especially pleased with the images of the Rastas from Nine Mile. Let me know what you think.


1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12









13









14









15









16









17









18









19









20









21









22









23









24









25









26










27









28









29









30









31









32









33









34









35









36









37









38









39









40








​


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow some really great shots there.
That Rasta looks a happy chap!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

They are actually very good, you get a good feel for the place from ya pics mate, "Impressive, most impressive" as the darklord said.

Love pic 12, " Da Erb, for Lung & Bronchial conditions"!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Loved them all  I prefered the people shots but also loved some of the scenic ones as well so much so I know have added Jamaica to my list of places to go before im 40!!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I really love the pics mate. I especially like the vivid colours and the people shots.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Looking at them again, and the rock formation in pic 39 looks like a ladies face.
The guy in yellow is standing on the tip of her nose. The darker crack below that is her thin mouth line. To the left of the guy in yellow is a boulder- the darker shadow below it is her eye closed, and the boulder is her eye lid. The rest of the rock cliff makes up her neck and shoulders.

(I think I'm now high just looking at the pics...)


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

loved them all mate, absolutely brilliant.

Completely captures the atmosphere.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Oooo man! Jamaica is such a nice place! I loved it there and the pics show Jamaice very well! Did you do the Dunns River Falls? That is one loverly picture perfect place.

Can you tell I like Jamaica


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Some look like Negril, some look like the route to Ocho Rios, I bet the guys in the pics are much older than you think they are


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Very nice set mate, well caught. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice can i ask how did u do number 36? pm me if u want

tom


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

-tom- said:


> very nice can i ask how did u do number 36? pm me if u want
> 
> tom


In Photoshop, it was really easy.

> Click 'Select' 
> Click 'Colour Range' 
> Use the dropper to pick the red from the sign 
> Click 'OK'
> Click 'Layer'
> Click 'New layer from Selection'
*You will now have 2 layers, 'Background' and 'Background Copy'*
> Click 'Background' layer
> Click 'Image'
> Click 'Desaturate' or 'Adjustments' then 'Desaturate'

Done! :thumb:


----------



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)

How did you end up with the last shot. I assume it's been photoshopped but Ive tried this and failed in the past. Any tips.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Rogc said:


> How did you end up with the last shot. I assume it's been photoshopped but Ive tried this and failed in the past. Any tips.


It was composed of 4 photos, taken from the same point without moving the camera. I just opened them all up in Photoshop and then used the Eraser tool to 'put holes' in the layers in the appropriate places. It's not the easiest way to do it but it works quickly for me. :thumb:


----------



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)

Lloyd71 said:


> It was composed of 4 photos, taken from the same point without moving the camera. I just opened them all up in Photoshop and then used the Eraser tool to 'put holes' in the layers in the appropriate places. It's not the easiest way to do it but it works quickly for me. :thumb:


Thanks will try that


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

No.7 & 12 - great shots mate:thumb:


----------



## ocatoro (Oct 3, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Some look like Negril


i thought that too.... particularly the cliff diving ones.. looks like out the back of what used to be the hard rock cafe.. thats going back some years now though might have changed name....

are we right? is it negril?

havent been since 2000... i bet negril's changed heaps since then. you get folk like busta rhymes holidaying there now..... saying that... i did see gregory isaacs there in 2000 doing a tiny gig


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

wow some very impressive shots there

what camera was you using?


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Some really good pictures there!
The ones with the rastas look like they have come out of a magazine! Very good!


----------



## brycieboy (Sep 4, 2010)

Quality pics bud i was there myself in july this year its a bit of a hike up the mountains to get to nine mile but worth the visit to Marleys resting place


----------

